# Distortions in Space-Time



## Metryq (Feb 27, 2012)

I just learned of a blog called Escher Girls, which highlights the "broken spines," incredibly exaggerated proportions, rubbery twists, and overt distortions of space-time seen in cartoon women:

http://eschergirls.tumblr.com

A similar site is the long-running Photoshop Disasters:

http://www.psdisasters.com/


----------

